# 240 volts from paralleled inverter generators?



## KilnPower (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi, I'm here for help solving the problem of suppling a 240v, 45amp kiln off the grid. The catch is, we can't just use a large portable generator. So, 

can you put three or more inverter generators in parallel?
can you get 240 volts out of paralleled 120volt inverter generators? Is there equipment that step can do this? (transformer?)
can you put inverter generators into series to raise voltage?
how would you supply 240volts and 50amps of power off grid if you couldn't use without a large portable generator?

Any ideas/suggests welcome.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

I would use 2 paralleled Honda EU7000is gensets which are rated at 46A continuous and 58A short-term: Honda EU7000 Inverter Generators (2) and Parallel Cable Kit (CARB) | Honda EGD-HONDA7000KIT-2

It looks like 2 paralleled Powerhorse #74006 7500i units could also meet your load requirement... Powerhorse Inverter Generator 7500 Surge Watts, 6500 Rated Watts | Northern Tool






Powerhorse Parallel Cable Kit Connects 7500 Watt to 7500 Watt Inverter Generators | Northern Tool


This Powerhorse® Parallel Cable Kit allows you to connect two Powerhorse 7500 Watt inverter generators together for up to a maximum 13,000...




www.northerntool.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i think you are better off with a wood , pellet or gas fired kiln...
it gets expensive to run a gen at full tilt power for the days required for a kiln..

with the other fuel kiln they offer heat management with small power stokers or auto dampers.

the question i have is what fuels are available at this off grid site?


----------

